

Paul Allen's Living Computer Museum - ds206
http://www.king5.com/on-tv/evening-magazine/The-living-computer-museum--197366031.html

======
ds206
The relevant section of the video is between 0:30-3:30.
<http://www.livingcomputermuseum.org/>

